# PHB II Spell:  Legion of Sentinels



## Aluvial (Dec 6, 2006)

I am having trouble with this spell.  

I understand that the spell creates 12 incorporeal "sentinels" (all squares in a 10' radius).  They have twice the level in HP as the caster and an AC of 25.  Saves and "checks" are with an equal bonus to the caster level...

The stats are NOT listed for these things.  They don't attack per se, but they do make Attacks of Opportunity.  What weapon do they use?  What is their Strength?  BAB?  Do you use the caster level for this?  

If this is the case, do you use the same melee attacks as the caster, including the caster's  weapon and strength?  Or is it something else?

Aluvial


----------



## Andras (Dec 6, 2006)

Part of your answer is in the Spell List section, which gives the damage inflicted.

Damage is 1d8+1/3CL (max +5) and their Attack bonus=CL


----------



## Scharlata (Dec 6, 2006)

Aluvial said:
			
		

> I am having trouble with this spell.




Hi!

Me had have, too.

This is what *CustServ* told me a couple of months ago (05/06):
*Attack Bonus* = Caster Level
*Damage* = 1d8+1/3 Caster Level (max. +5)
*Critical*: 19-20/x2

Have fun!


----------



## smootrk (Dec 6, 2006)

Don't forget that in addition to the raw stats given above, they are INCORPOREAL with the effects granted by such.  Additionally, the spell description does not specify that each image gets only 1 and only 1 AoO each round (not having any feats like Combat Reflexes listed, or a DEX stat).  They do not get normal attacks at all, but look out for the stupid critter that charges through the area, thinking they are nothing more than illusions.


----------



## Aluvial (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks, I didn't even bother to read the tag line...  stupid to put vital information there.  

I have been really used to the editors making sure things are spelled out for most contingencies.  That's why I like 3.5 so much.  

(Of course, that is a dual edged sword; more rules, more to remember)

But for the most part, they haven't let me down.  

During the game, I rulled that the Attack Bonus was equal to the caster level, but missed the damage.  It should have said Longsword...


----------



## Aluvial (Dec 6, 2006)

Here is the response from Wizards to the same question...



			
				WotC said:
			
		

> Thank you for contacting us.
> 
> The swordsmen’s attacks are at a bonus equal to your caster level, they threaten critical hits on a 19 or 20 for x2, and they deal 1d8 points of slashing damage +1 per three caster levels (max +5). The exact type of weapon is still not named, but it is very close to that of a longsword.
> 
> Take Care!



Aluvial


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Dec 20, 2006)

smootrk said:
			
		

> Additionally, the spell description does not specify that each image gets only 1 and only 1 AoO each round (not having any feats like Combat Reflexes listed, or a DEX stat).




You mean like on page 117 where it states "can make 1 attack of opportunity per round"?


----------



## smootrk (Dec 20, 2006)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> You mean like on page 117 where it states "can make 1 attack of opportunity per round"?



You are taking that slightly out of context (the intended context anyhow).  This sentence was part of the idea that was in the next sentence, where it states, "They do not get normal attacks at all..."

Thanks for pointing out my lack of writing skill.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Dec 20, 2006)

smootrk said:
			
		

> You are taking that slightly out of context (the intended context anyhow).  This sentence was part of the idea that was in the next sentence, where it states, "They do not get normal attacks at all..."
> 
> Thanks for pointing out my lack of writing skill.




You're confusing me now, lol.  Are you stating that you agree, each sentinel only gets to make 1 AoO per round, or are you stating that it is inconclusive (and if so, please tell me how)?


----------



## smootrk (Dec 20, 2006)

I was just commenting that they do not get to make any attacks unless the target provokes an attack of opportunity (and then they only get 1 AoO per round at most).  The cannot make an attack just because a target is within their reach, the target must do something that provokes.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Dec 21, 2006)

smootrk said:
			
		

> I was just commenting that they do not get to make any attacks unless the target provokes an attack of opportunity (and then they only get 1 AoO per round at most).  The cannot make an attack just because a target is within their reach, the target must do something that provokes.




Ok, gotcha.  That is how I read it as well.  The Beguiler in our group was going to place it at a "choke point" in a dungeon, so if our enemies wanted to get to us, they had to run through them 

The other slight advantage is they help you with flanking...


----------

